# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Morali?!... Sa më pak i moralshëm është shqiptari i sotëm?

## EXODUS

C'eshte morali?!
Morali eshte virtyti me i larte i njeriut me dinjitet.

Ne aspektin shoqeror, sa eshte zvogeluar apo rritur koeficienti i moralit tek shqiptaret sot??!!
Cilat jane shkaqet e verteta te degradimit te tij dhe pse?

Cfare zgjdhje do te sugjeronit per riperteritjen e tij?

Mundohuni te perdorni shembuj konkret.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Që të flasësh për moralin,në rradhë të parë duhet njohje e thellë e etapave dhe zhvillimeve të shoqërisë njerëzore,dhe të komuniteteve të ndryshëm në veçanti.
Në rast se do merrnim komunitetin shqiptar,dallohet qartë ndryshimi moral,sidomos këto 10-15 vitet e fundit.
Kjo ka spjegimet e saj,që çdonjeri prej nesh e ka të qartë.
Duke parë moralin të lidhur ngushtë me zhvillimet e kësaj periudhe,besoj se ne si popull kemi ndërruar së tepërmi në aspekte të veçanta të moralit.
d
Diku jemi ngritur dhe vazhdojmë të ngjitemi,por në mjaft aspekte,që fatkeqsisht për mua janë më të shumtat,kemi një dekreshento , ose më mirë të them ,një pikiatë të çmendur.

Do ishte më mirë EXODUS(mendimi im),që këtu ta drejtosh temën,sepse gjithkush,ka se çfarë të sjellë nga jeta shqiptare dhe nga morali shqiptar.

----------


## EXODUS

DJ ALDO! 

Te falemnerit per postimin!!
Tashme e bera ndryshimin e sugjeruar  ^^^
Besoj njekohesisht se debati behet me i plote rreth nje ceshtje mbi te cilen te gjithe kemi experience

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje: 
Besoj ,se do shprehen  më mirë, me këtë titull .
Bye

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

Pyetje me vend vecse shume controversale pasi mendimet tona personale mund te ndezin shkendija debati tek ato qe e shikojne jeten ndryshe nga ne.

Ka ndryshuar morali tek ne shqiptaret? Fatkeqesisht po. Une e imagjinoj moralin qe shqiptaret kane pasur dekada me pare si nje top bore, kristal i bardhe, qe qendron me krenari dhe i patundur ne maje te nje mali te larte. Por ja sa keq, nje stuhi vdekjeprurese fillon (dhe kjo ishte demokracia) dhe topi i bores tronditet, fillon e merr udhen teteposhte. Ne fillim rrotulliset me ngadale por pastaj tek e shton masen duke perpire cte gjeje perpara (sheh fiku fikun e piqet) fiton shpejtesi dhe inertesi te madhe. E keshtu sa hap e mbyll syte, morali i kristalte u shnderrua ne nje monster me permasa kolosale. E te mbetet vec ti shmangesh e te shpetosh veten sepse smund te besh gje per ata qe shkuan.

Shkaqet? Shume! Por te gjithe shkaqet jane pasoje e nje te vetmi.BESIMI I DOBET NE ZOT, mosditja e qellimit te jetes dhe mosqenia ne gjendje te dallosh te miren nga e keqja.

Komunizmi dhe Enver Hoxha e lane popullin tone ne varferi materiale dhe mendore. Jo vetem kaq, po komunizmi i rrenjosi popullit ndjenjen e urrejtjes, te konkurences se semure midis njerezve (pse te marresh ti 9 po komshija jote mori 10? Apo e kam gabim?), te hajdutllekut (te me thote dikush qe ka punuar ne komunizem qe ska vjedh); te genjeshtres (mos genjeje po te doje qe babai te degjon Zerin e Amerikes se te rrasnin brenda). E mbi te gjitha, komunizmi i la njerezit pa besim.
Do thote dikush, po ja pse ishin njerezit aq te mire ne komunizem? Sepse ishin nen tutele. Po te beje dicka, ta vinin vulen per gjithe jeten, dhe me 7 breza. Prandaj shume njerez nuk benin ate qe deshironin vec nga frika e opinionit; jo se mendonin se eshte gabim ky apo ai veprim.

Demokracia vec i precipitoi keto probleme te monizmit dhe tregoi se kush kishte familje te shendosha e kush jo. Shumica e shqiptareve ngaqe kishin jetuar gjithe jeten ne nje ekstrem (skamja, varferia dhe cdo urrejtje per jeten qe vjen me te), perendimi i ofroi nje luks qe eshte i rreme po te josh shume dhe kaluan ne ekstremin tjeter. Shume provuan qe te asimiloheshin ne kulturen e atyre popujve perendimore ku emigruan, duke humbur keshtu dhe traditat dhe virtytet e vyera shqiptare. E sdua ti permend me tani se per cfare virtytesh e kam fjalen por thjesht brezi I sotshem nuk mendon ne te njejtat terma qe mendonin prinderit apo gjysherit tane. Shume gjera su bejne pershtypje dhe i konsiderojne si modernizim po per mua kjo eshte skllaveri e shpirtit.

Persa i perket zgjidhjes se ketij problemi, eshte e kote te flas sepse sot te bejne per budalla. Cdo njeri i mencur e di zgjidhjen e problemit vecse njerezit jane te dobet ta vene ne veprim.

Nje keshille per gjithe ata qe jane te mencur te pranojne keshilla.kini kujdes nga nje monedhe qe shendrit shume sepse mund te jete vec e lyer me varak. Dmth, ajo qe te josh me shume mund te te coje ne rruge pa krye  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga PrideNPrejudice_ 
> *Pyetje me vend vecse shume controversale pasi mendimet tona personale mund te ndezin shkendija debati tek ato qe e shikojne jeten ndryshe nga ne.
> 
> Ka ndryshuar morali tek ne shqiptaret? Fatkeqesisht po. Une e imagjinoj moralin qe shqiptaret kane pasur dekada me pare si nje top bore, kristal i bardhe, qe qendron me krenari dhe i patundur ne maje te nje mali te larte. Por ja sa keq, nje stuhi vdekjeprurese fillon (dhe kjo ishte demokracia) dhe topi i bores tronditet, fillon e merr udhen teteposhte. Ne fillim rrotulliset me ngadale por pastaj tek e shton masen duke perpire cte gjeje perpara (sheh fiku fikun e piqet) fiton shpejtesi dhe inertesi te madhe. E keshtu sa hap e mbyll syte, morali i kristalte u shnderrua ne nje monster me permasa kolosale. E te mbetet vec ti shmangesh e te shpetosh veten sepse smund te besh gje per ata qe shkuan.
> 
> Shkaqet? Shume! Por te gjithe shkaqet jane pasoje e nje te vetmi.BESIMI I DOBET NE ZOT, mosditja e qellimit te jetes dhe mosqenia ne gjendje te dallosh te miren nga e keqja.
> 
> Komunizmi dhe Enver Hoxha e lane popullin tone ne varferi materiale dhe mendore. Jo vetem kaq, po komunizmi i rrenjosi popullit ndjenjen e urrejtjes, te konkurences se semure midis njerezve (pse te marresh ti 9 po komshija jote mori 10? Apo e kam gabim?), te hajdutllekut (te me thote dikush qe ka punuar ne komunizem qe ska vjedh); te genjeshtres (mos genjeje po te doje qe babai te degjon Zerin e Amerikes se te rrasnin brenda). E mbi te gjitha, komunizmi i la njerezit pa besim.
> Do thote dikush, po ja pse ishin njerezit aq te mire ne komunizem? Sepse ishin nen tutele. Po te beje dicka, ta vinin vulen per gjithe jeten, dhe me 7 breza. Prandaj shume njerez nuk benin ate qe deshironin vec nga frika e opinionit; jo se mendonin se eshte gabim ky apo ai veprim.
> ...


Sejcili përgjigjet për veprimet e tij dhe jo të ''tufës''.
Nuk jam dakort me mendimin se komunizmi apo demokracia apo ku di unë çfarë tjetër sistem,dërrmon moralin e një populli.
Në rast se në komunizëm vidhej ,edhe sot vidhet,në se genjehej edhe sot gënjehet,në se mori komshia 10 dhe ti 9,edhe sot ndodh e njëjta gjë.
Kjo nuk justifikon imoralitetin apo moralin e thyer të shqiptarëve.
Ajo që e spjegon më së miri këtë,mendoj unë,është edukata e marrë nga familja dhe sidomos nga shoqëria(shokët e shoqet).
Edhe më parë kishte imoralitet ,por jo në këtë shkallë që e kemi sot.
Në këto vite kemi një emigracion të vrullshëm të shqiptarëve ,si brenda ashtu edhe jashtë vendit.
Besoj,(pa dashur që të fyej dhe ofendoj asnjë krahinë),se të mërguarit nga Veriu,janë më pak të prekur nga ndrrimi i moralit.
kjo sepse kërkesa e llogarisë në këto familje,nuk ka rënie dhe si rrjedhim pak ka ndryshuar në drejtim të moralit.
Këtë e solla si shembull,dhe e cilësova pa dashur të atakoj asnjë ndasi tjetër krahinore.
Që të thuash se ka faj një sistem i tërë, për rënien e moralit të sotëm,akuzon edhe vehten tënde,sepse edhe ti ishe pjestar i asaj shoqërie,ashtu siç je edhe i kësaj të sotmes.
Përse fshihemi pas gishtit tonë dhe nuk fillojmë diskutimin kurrë nga vetja ,apo e sotmja??!!
Çfarë na step??
Kjo do ishte ,ajo që mund të nxirrte vërtet,pasojat dhe shkaqet e degradimit moral të individit brenda një shoqërie,pra fillimi nga individi dhe jo nga kolektivi.

----------


## Hyllien

Pergezime per temen e hapur....
Morali, me kujtohet nje thenie e Frojd qe thote se si morali apo civilizimi filloi kur tjetri vrau babane dhe u ndje keq. Dicka e tille se mbaj mend ne cilen veper e kam lexuar por me duket se eshte ne Civilization and Discontents(nuk e di shqip). Morali ne rradhe te pare esht nje faktor kulturor dhe duhet te pare ne kontekstin e shoqerise dhe jo te individid me dinjitet. Nje moral deri diku i perkufizuar ne shoqeri do sjelli njeriun me dinjitet. 
Morali vjen nga feja, feja esht ajo qe ka modeluar shoqerine deri ne shekujt e fundit. Them qe gjithcka mbaroi me teorite e Darwinite me pas me ardhjen e Nietzsche. Morali i sotshem jo vetem ne shqiperi por ne gjithe boten ka rene ne mase. Ka nje aresye qe njerez si puna e Bin Ladenit jane popullor.... ai thote un nuk dua qe perendimi te me vi dhe te me prishi mua kulturen nuk jena te gjithe njesoj. Psh ai kryesori i kullave qe njeri i mbaruar ne hamburg dhe teza e tij qe per prezervimin e arkitektures se disa qyteteve ne Siri. Pra ka nje  motiv qe keta njerez jane kaq popullor, dhe motivi esht qe ata tentojn te ruajn kulturen e tyre. 

 Dikush tha qe Enveri na la mbrapa... ne mentalitet mbase po, por ama ne mendim jo. Shqiptaret kudo shkeqlejn ne mesime ne vende te ndryshme, kane mjaft kulture dhe ai regjim i ka bere qe te jene si celes anglez si me thone me i bo te gjitha. Ketu ne amerik njeri specializohet me mbajt gozhden tjetri specializohet me i rene gozhdes etj etj. Ate qe nuk pati shqiperia esht periudha e tranzicionit nga ai regjim. Merr kinen, avash avash ene po i shkaterron ekonomikisht. Qytete si Kunming apo edhe Pekini jane bere kaluar Manhattan ketu. Dikush do thote pse car esht manhattani ska te bej ajo. Un them qe ka te bej esht simbol i fuqise ekonomike dhe fakti qe ai tjetri andeja ka filluar hapa gjigante ne cdo drejtim tregon qe jane me kopila se sa ne dhe jo me te zgjuar. Shqiptaret nuk paten tranzicion dhe ne keto 15 vjet kane harruar gjithcka jane te humbur, pa toke edhe pse e kemi nje memedhe te gjithe jane verdalle, pa asgje pa dinjitet ne bote etj etj. 

Te shkosh ne shqiperi esht nje vend qe trecereku rrine neper kafenera kane ndonje biznes edhe fryn barkun duke mos bere asgje nderkohe qe pjesa e varfer kerkon te iki sa me pare. Ne nje vend te tille nuk mundet te ekzistojn kushtet per te qene moral pasi ekzistenca esht e karakterizuar nga mbijetesa. Ne nje vend qe asnjeri ose shume shume pak njerez i kane gjerat ne terezi nuk mund te kete ideale apo objektivizma. Eshte nje bote subjektive sipas cdo individi. 
Dikush mund te thote qe ne amerike ne terezi e kane por nuk jane moral fare. Shume dakort jam me kete objeksion, por ama mos harrojm qe amerika esht nje konglomerat njerezish secili per qefin e vet dhe nje vend ku shumica nuk esht as fetar. 

Nuk ka zgjidhje per riperteritje them une sepse ne do jemi gjithmone te varur, gjithmone dikush do na diktoj se sa duhet te marrim se sa na takon etj. Dikur qe enveri tani kete pune e ka marre persiper evropa me ne krye shtete si anglia italia e greqia. 
Dinjiteti sjell dhe nje fare krenarie shkojn bashke me njera tjetren... Nuk mund te kesh dinjitet dhe te mos tregohesh krenar aty kur duhet. Tani per tani shqiptaret nuk kane asgje qe te krenohen pervec fakte historike dhe kaq. Ne te tashmen shqiptari esht akoma konfuz as ne tranzicion jo , e jo mo te kete nje riperteritje te moraleve. 

Morali ne boten e sotme eshte dhe me teper imazh. Shume njerez jane hipokrite dhe cdo gje qe bejn e bejn te imponuar sepse kultura ja imponon dhe dalin si te moralshem pastaj. 
Esht e rralle qe te gjesh njerez qe bejn dicka pa interes dhe qe nuk jane hipokrite.



Shqiptari e ka harruar kulturen e vet, esht ne nje bote pa kufij dhe prandaj vepron pa kufi, nuk ka imponime kulturore dhe prandaj esht i pamoralshem.

Se fundi edhe pse thashe me pare qe nuk besoj te kete zgjidhje ... them qe ardhja ne nje te aferme (periudhe 10 - 20 vjecare flas) e shume intelektualeve qe po gatiten ne vende te ndryshme do ndihmoje atmosferen. Menyra se si duhet te ndihmuar nuk esht thjesht ekonomike, por drejtuse dhe te jete nje drejtim i kanalizuar dhe si objektiv te kete kujtesen e kultures shqiptare. 
Nje Renaissance si te thuash.

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

> _Postuar më parë nga *DJ-ALDO*_ 
> *Sejcili përgjigjet për veprimet e tij dhe jo të ''tufës''.
> Nuk jam dakort me mendimin se komunizmi apo demokracia apo ku di unë çfarë tjetër sistem,dërrmon moralin e një populli.
> Në rast se në komunizëm vidhej ,edhe sot vidhet,në se genjehej edhe sot gënjehet,në se mori komshia 10 dhe ti 9,edhe sot ndodh e njëjta gjë.
> Kjo nuk justifikon imoralitetin apo moralin e thyer të shqiptarëve.
> Ajo që e spjegon më së miri këtë,mendoj unë,është edukata e marrë nga familja dhe sidomos nga shoqëria(shokët e shoqet).
> Edhe më parë kishte imoralitet ,por jo në këtë shkallë që e kemi sot.
> Në këto vite kemi një emigracion të vrullshëm të shqiptarëve ,si brenda ashtu edhe jashtë vendit.
> Besoj,(pa dashur që të fyej dhe ofendoj asnjë krahinë),se të mërguarit nga Veriu,janë më pak të prekur nga ndrrimi i moralit.
> ...


Hej dj, e vleresoj mendimin tend megjithese nuk perputhet me timin. Vecse besoj se nuk e ke kuptuar mire postimin tim. 
Sistemi komunist luajti shume rrol te madh ne diktimin e menyres se jeteses sone, pamvaresisht se e donim apo jo ne kete gje. Dhe nga tutela, ne nuk benim ate qe deshironim ok? Nuk na lejoi te BESOJME dhe nga kjo rrjedh cdo fatkeqesi tjeter. Jam shume dakort me Cyclotomic ne kete pike. 

Vertet e ke mire kur thua qe nese dikur vidhej ashtu dhe sot. Por ka diference te madhe; dikur vidhje sepse do vendosje buke ne tavoline, ok? Kurse sot vjedh sepse ashtu njeriu je. Nese dikur te thonin pse s'dole me mire se komshija, kjo ishte sepse duhet te ishe me i miri qe kryetari i keshillit (lol) te lejonte ty te shkoje ne shkolle te larte kurse sot, s'dua t'ia di o vella. Une studioj dhe prape shkoj ne shkolle te larte. S'e stresoj veten aq shume. Ke te drejte qe thua ashtu eshte dhe sot Shqiperia. Po kush tha se ne Shqiperi egziston demokraci e vertete. Ti shiko se c'behet ne parlament e shiko se c'bejne pushtetaret qe te dalesh ne konkluzion se cfare demokracie ka aktualisht Shqiperia.

Per kerkesen e llogarise ne familje, une ta shpjegova qe demokracia ishte ajo qe i tregoi me te vertete se kush i kishte familjet e forta dhe jo. Dmth. une kete e besoj qe morali i mire vjen nga edukimi i shendoshe ne familje.
Pse s'e filloj une nga vetja ime? Sigurisht une e filloj nga vetja ime. Une nuk jam ne gjendje te edukoj nje popull te terre, ok? Une kam per detyre familjen time. Une e di se cfare familje kerkoj te krijoj dhe cfare ligjesh dua te ve une ne familjen time, pamvaresisht se shume shqiptare mund te mendojne se keto "rregulla" jane shume te forta dhe te kohes se babaqemos, ok?
Nuk thashe qe degradimi yne filloi nga kolektivi sepse dhe une s'besoj ne te. Vecse ne monizem sistemi vendosi nje perde te rreme duke te bere te mendosh se norma ishte realizuar 200 % ne cdo lloj fushe te jetes. Lol!

Nje pyetje per ty....s'e di ku jeton vecse ti nuk mendon se rinia sot qe ndodhet ne boten perendimore nuk eshte influencuar ndopak nga "SISTEMI"? Sepse i kam pare te rinjte shqiptare sot, mosha 13, 14, 15 vjecare dhe te gjithe kane te dashur/te dashura. Dhe kur mendoj veten time ne ate moshe, nuk mendoja per gjera te tilla, aq me teper te prezantoja dike tek prinderit e mi sic bejne adoleshentet e sotshem. Pra dua te them, shoqeria ne te cilen jetojme ka te beje shume me menyren si do rritet brezi i ri.

Cyclotomic, sa per zgjidhjen e ketij problemi, sigurisht qe ka zgjidhje se nuk ka problem pa zgjidhje  :buzeqeshje: 
Zgjidhjen e problemit e ka brezi yne qe brezin qe te vije ta edukoje ashtu sic duhet dhe ta inkuroje qe te kuptoje se dhe pse veprojne ndryshe nga shumica, kjo s'do te thote qe jane gabim. Ti mesojme qe ti ruajne vlerat qe e ngrene lart njeriun duke i vene kufizime perpara se keto vlera te jene zhdukur. Sepse nese nje virtyt i mire iken, s'kthehet me kurre.  The threshhold people, the threshold changes and there is not'ing you can do 'bout it once it goes down.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga PrideNPrejudice_ 
> *Hej dj, e vleresoj mendimin tend megjithese nuk perputhet me timin. Vecse besoj se nuk e ke kuptuar mire postimin tim. 
> Sistemi komunist luajti shume rrol te madh ne diktimin e menyres se jeteses sone, pamvaresisht se e donim apo jo ne kete gje. Dhe nga tutela, ne nuk benim ate qe deshironim ok? Nuk na lejoi te BESOJME dhe nga kjo rrjedh cdo fatkeqesi tjeter. *



Këtu ti bie në kundërshtim,me mendimet e tua.
Po ta shtjelloj:

Ti thua që komunizmi ka faj për ndërrimin e moralit,dhe kjo, sepse nuk na la që të besojmë.
Komunizmi siç e dimë ,është një diktaturë,bile e shprehur edhe nga vetë krijuesit si Diktatura e Proletariatit.
Si diktaturë ajo ushtroi dhunë mendore e fizike në popull apo jo??
Kjo është e keqe dhe influencon thellë në memoriet e njerzve.
Por ti, duke dashur t'ja hedhësh fajet të gjitha ,atij sistemi,nuk shikon se po shkon dhe po mbron një tezë tepër të ngjashme me atë të komunizmit.
Besimin fetar.
Në rast se,komunizmi kultivoi frikën dhe njerëzit i bënin gjërat ''sepse duheshin bërë'',ti po e përkrah atë sistem që i bënte njerëzit të vepronin në bazë të frikës,ndaj ''dikujt'.
Ti hidhesh dhe mbron tezën se, në rast se do besonin shqiptarët ,do kishin moral të mirë sot.
Ti këtu harron se besimi ,është një lloj diktature,e cila të inponon të bindesh ,edhe për gjëra që nuk i dëshiron.
Në fe ti ke frikën nga zoti,pra nga kulti,ashtu si edhe në komunizëm,nga ligji.
Nga besimet fetare,ty të imponohet frikë për gabimet e tua,sepse po gabove po abuzove,po pive (në disa sekte) ti do dënohesh nga zoti dhe do përfundosh në Ferr ,pas vdekjes.(për ata që i HANË këto përralla),por në rastin se ti,sillesh mirë,nuk abuzon,nuk pi,nuk vjedh e shumë të tjera,ti do shkosh në Parajsë.Kështu p.sh,të pasurit e kësaj bote,sipas besimit fetar,e kanë vendin në Ferr ,dhe të varfërit në Parajsë.
Ja pra ky është paralelizmi dhe  pika ku ti ,bie në kundërshtim me mendimin tënd.

Këmbëngul me bindje,se në çfarëdo konvertimi moral që bën njeriu në jetën e tij,luan rol të madh familja dhe rrethi shoqëror që ai frekuenton.Por fatkeqësisht edhe kjo,do zhduket me kalimin e kohës,sepse jemi shpërndarë dhe jemi sistemuar disi,ndër popuj të tjerë.
Si thotë fjala e urtë
Kur të shkosh në Romë.sillu si romakët

----------


## EXODUS

Eshte me te vertete per t'u admiruar gjykimi qe ju te gjithe keni perdorur per ceshtjen ne fjale.

Secili prej jush duke u bazuar tek botkuptimi individual dhe experienca tuaj keni mundur te percillni mesazhe mjaft te qarta, te cilat i japin  nje "zgjidhje te perkohshme"ceshtjes "Shqiptari<==>Morali" pasi ajo cka nuk eshte permendur eshte fakti se integrimi jone si individe ne demokracine perendimore ka qene me ritm me te shpejt se c'duhej dhe pjeserisht i analizuar(eshte njesoj si ai femija i porsalindur per te cilin po te mos kujdesesh ka mundesi qe ai mund te vritet) gje kjo e cila ka cuar ne marrjen e vendimeve te pa analizuara nga secili prej nesh  ne fusha te tilla delikate sic eshte edhe "morali"

Besoj se ndoshta ajo cka shkaktoi nje gje te tille ishte liria e privuar nga rregjimi komunist si dhe largimi prej ketij regjimi ne nje menyre jo spontane e cila solli si rrjedhim perfitim nga rasti i atyre individeve qe per interesa personale u fshehen nen propaganden diktatoriale ndaj regjimit te rrezuar per te vene ne jete qellimet e tyre gjiganteske materiale por ne kuriz te njerezve te thjeshte te cilet ushqeheshin me enderren e verber se Shqiperia e kishte hedhur nje hap perpara(me rrezimin e regjmit diktator) por ne te njejten kohe kish bere nje hap mbrapa pasi zgjidhja e situates se krijuar iu la ne dore njerezve qe nuk u perkiste, te cilet perfituan nga gjendja e krijuar(kot si thone "ujku mjegull do").

E pra shihet qarte se ne shqiptareve gjate procesit te demokratizimit ose me mire te them evropianizimit, na ka munguar se tepermi gjykimi  i mprehte si dhe gjykimi i anashkualuar per ceshtje qe kane te bejne me "moralin"

Nga burime te sigurta te shtypit apo medias thuhet se Shqiptaret ne Angli  mbajne vendin e pare per shrytezimin e prostitutave!!!

E cfare t'i thuash ketij fenomeni, demokratizim te individit apo degjenerim ne mase??!!


M.gj.th, ajo cka i mungon temes eshte pjesmarrja e anetareve te tjere te cilet mund ta pasurojne ceshtjen e hedhur duke u bazuar ne botkuptimin e tyre dhe njohurite persa i perket fenomenit "moral"

..Exodus..

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

> _Postuar më parë nga *DJ-ALDO*_ 
> *Këtu ti bie në kundërshtim,me mendimet e tua.
> Po ta shtjelloj:
> 
> Ti thua që komunizmi ka faj për ndërrimin e moralit,dhe kjo, sepse nuk na la që të besojmë.
> Komunizmi siç e dimë ,është një diktaturë,bile e shprehur edhe nga vetë krijuesit si Diktatura e Proletariatit.
> Si diktaturë ajo ushtroi dhunë mendore e fizike në popull apo jo??
> Kjo është e keqe dhe influencon thellë në memoriet e njerzve.
> Por ti, duke dashur t'ja hedhësh fajet të gjitha ,atij sistemi,nuk shikon se po shkon dhe po mbron një tezë tepër të ngjashme me atë të komunizmit.
> ...


Qe do kishin moral te mire sot po te besonin shqiptaret, kjo ben MUUUUU, ok? Une kur flas, nuk mendoj se po flas me nje avokat i cili cdo fjale qe them, e shtjellon ne ate menyre qe i nderron kuptimin problemit dhe e kthen sipas interesit te tij por mendoj se po flas me studente shqiptare si puna ime.

Problemeve te fese une i qendroj larg sepse njerezit kur kane probleme personale me fene (psh. kur nuk besojne apo kur jane lenduar nga dikush qe beson), sigurisht do nxjerrin teori komunizmi e pluralizmi. E une s'jam Jezusi qe te kthej njerezit ne rruge te drejte, por EXODUS beri nje pyetje dhe une iu pergjigja.

Une per vete s'e shoh absolutisht si ti punen e fese. Dhe ndoshta kjo vjen nga mungesa e DITURISE qe ti mund te kesh ne kete fushe. Per mua feja ushtron ligje te cilat e NDALOJNE njeriun te DEGRADOJE, ok? Dhe kjo s'ka nevoje per shume mend sepse cdo njeri,  besimtar ose jo, e di kete.
Komunizmi i vuri me dhune ato ligje me asnje lloj perfitimi kurse feja (fjala e Zotit per njeriun) vec te tregon per nje bote ne te cilen do ndodhesh nje dite. Me mire ta dish tani apo te thuash nje dite, 'ah sikur ta kisha ditur' dhe te vuash pasojat?  

E ti bie ne kundershtim me mendimet fillestare tuajat kur thua me pas qe morali varet nga mjedisi ku njeriu jeton. Shume drejte sepse po te rrish me njerez besimtare qe i largohen te keqijave, do fillosh dhe do mendosh e veprosh si ata---->do behesh njeri me moral me te larte. Apo jo? Keshtu qe e paskam drejt! E po te shkosh ne Rome e te sillesh si Romaket, do perfundosh si ato vajzat ne Angli. 
Ska rendesi ne c'vend njeriu shkon sepse kudo qe te shkoje duhet ta prezantoje veten si SHQIPTAR dhe te sillet si i tille, ok? Une per veten time jam krenare qe jam Shqiptare dhe s'kam nevoje te hiqem si dikush qe s'jam.

Gjithashtu, s'e di cfare feje ke studiuar ti po kush tha se te pasurit do shkojne ne parajse dhe te varferit ne ferr? LOL! Te jete ashtu po shkoj e martoj nje te pasur vec te shkoj ne parajse. LOL! Feja duhet me aresyetim vella; jo me pallavra qe s'kane aresyetim!

""""""TERHIQEM NGA KJO TEME SE S'IA VLEN DEBATI""""""""

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> _Postuar më parë nga PrideNPrejudice_ 
> *
> 
> Gjithashtu, s'e di cfare feje ke studiuar ti po kush tha se te pasurit do shkojne ne parajse dhe te varferit ne ferr? LOL! Te jete ashtu po shkoj e martoj nje te pasur vec te shkoj ne parajse. LOL! Feja duhet me aresyetim vella; jo me pallavra qe s'kane aresyetim!
> 
> """"""TERHIQEM NGA KJO TEME SE S'IA VLEN DEBATI""""""""*



Të pasurit do shkojnë në Ferr dhe të varfërit në Parajsë,këtë thashë,mos i lexo me nervozizëm ato që them.
Po të ishte feja arsyetim,do na jepte në mënyra ekzakte fenomenet natyrore(p.sh. eklipset apo kometat apo ku është zoti etj),por këto na i jep shkenca ,të cilës unë i besoj, si ti i beson zotit.
Nuk është e thënë të jesh student që ti dish këto,dhe është jo e drejtë të jesh student dhe të mendosh si prift apo hoxhë.
Kot të quhet student,njeriu atëhere!!!!

Për rreshtin e fundit që ke shkruar me gërma kapitale,mendoj se bën mirë,por jo se nuk ja vlen debati,por pamundësia për ta ndjekur si duhet debatin .
Shëndet

----------


## Hyllien

I verjta me vemendje komentet dhe replikat. E para punes nuk tha marksi asnjehere Dikatura e Proletariatit me kuptimin qe te gjithe jane ne krye tjeter gje qe Lenini dhe sidomos ata mbas tij  e vertiten si ti teket. Marxi qe eshte dhe babai i Komunizmit esht i bazuar tek historia e Hegelit, Socializmi i San Simon ne France, Maltusi, Lamark etj. Pra esht nje mishele teorish. Komunizmi kur u aplikua ne Rusi qe nuk qe as ai origjinali beri namin dhe e shkaterroi Ameriken duke cuar njeriun e pare ne hapsire hedhja e satelitit etj etj. Pra ai sistem u menaxhua keq dhe u interpretua sipas qefit. Diktatura erdhi sepse forca u perqendru tek nje person vetem. Edhe ketu ne amerike quhet demokraci por ama po te shofesh ke nje sistem qe eshte i ndare ne 3 pjese... pushteti legjislativ, ekzekutiv dhe juridik. Me teper akoma presidenti vete eshte i lejuar vetem per 2 terma nga frika se mund te behet shume i fuqishem. Nesje kam dale ca nga tema ketu. 



Ja dhe nje pyetje ceshte dashuria?? ta jep shkenca kete? nuk ta jep pergjigjen. Psikologjia jep teorite e veta qe po ti marrim me zemer ne kaos do shkojm te gjithe. Nuk mund tja heqesh besimin njeriut ne asnje menyre. Nqs cdo gje ne shoqeri do ishte shkence atehere si i kundervihesh ti gjenocideve qe jane bere ne histori. Me cfare bazash??? jane baza morale dhe vetem morale, baza qe vine nga besimi, qe krijon kulturen. Njeriu pa fe esht nje njeri skeptik mbase por kjo nuk do te thote se ai eshte i pamoralshem dhe bazon gjithcka tek shkenca. Ka dicka siper nesh qofte ideal qofte zot. Edhe shkenca drejt asaj punon, unifikimit te forcave ne fizik, zhvillimi i logjikes modale ne stade me te larta etj etj. 

Shkenca esht nje projekjtim e atyre gjerave qe gjenden ne natyre tek njeriu tek qenia njerezore, morali social etj etj. Nuk mund te punoj shkenca pa besim sepse do zhdukeshin te dyja. Aresyen e thashe me siper pse. 

Pikerisht prifterinjte dhe hoxhallare kane qene ata qe jane dhe mendimtaret me te medhenj qe kemi. Aquians apo Augusine apo shume te tjere qe kane qene teolog matematicien etj ata jane njerezit qe kane avancuar shkencen jasht mase duke ndryshuar disa nga gjerat qe thuhen ne librat e ndryshem fetar por duke prezervuar besimin. 

Sic e thashe me siper nqs cdo lloj e vertete esht shkencore atehere si i kundervihemi vrasjeve apo hipokrizive apo me keq gjenocideve etj.

Feja nuk esht diktatur, mund te kete qene nje kohe por jo tani. Sidoqetejete njeriu ka nevoje per te besuar pasi cdo gje smund te jete komplet relative. Gjerat ndryshojn por kundrejt nje synimi kundrejt nje dickaje absolute. Qofte ne Greqine e lashte ku mbizoteronte paganizmi e me vone absolutja e Aristotelit Plato-s , Philo i Aleksandrise apo ne kishe ne buddhism hinduism etj ka dicka supreme qofte fetare qofte ideale. 
Nuk esht me shume per te vene standarte se sa per te prezervuar njeriun.

Kjo esht nje teme akoma me e gjate... esht nje lloj debti i esencializmit dhe konstruktivizmit social. Pra balanca e ketyre te dyjave ne boten sociale qe ne ekzistojm. 

Morali tek shqiptaret duhet te vije me njohuri , nje njohuri e pergjithshme me fillim tek feja si koncept jo si besim.

Pastaj fare mire un them qe shume shqiptare thone jam musliman apo krishter kot e me kot ka dhe nga ata qe e mbrojn pa  dit fare se car po flasin, sikur me qene ne futboll e me bo tifozllik. 
Feja duhet te kuptohet thelle te interpretohet dhe pastaj te gjykohet dhe analizohet. Kjo na ben me koshient per zgjedhjet qe bejm, me te edukuar dhe me nje piksynim nje sens ne jete.


edhe dicka tjeter per punen e terheqjes nga tema. 
Debati gjithmone ja vlen ketu as po shahemi e as po ndajm prona. Un shkruj me qef, sikur te kisha pak me shume kohe edhe me teper do shkruaja. Kam disa debate te gjata ketu dhe nuk terhiqem asnjehere, jo se nuk terhiqem me idene qe duhet me fitu un debatin ketu sfiton njeri por nuk terhiqem sepse kam qef te shkruj dhe te rivlersoj aty ku mund te kem gabuar shikimet e mija. etj ejt

nesje hajde bisede te mbare.

----------


## EXODUS

> """"""TERHIQEM NGA KJO TEME SE S'IA VLEN DEBATI""""""""


PrideNPrejudice 

Te falemnderit per pjesmarjen tek tema.
Thjesht do te te thoja se nuk ka pse te ndihesh ashtu si me siper^^^^^^, aq me teper kur ne jemi thjesht duke hedhur mendimet tona dhe jo t'i japim zgjidhje perfundimtare *fenomenit te shtruar*.
Filozofe dhe psikologe te medhenj kane pohuar se *Debati nuk vjen si rezultat i cektesise ne mendime te pjesmarresve por eshte tregues i nje edukate te larmishme nga kushdo prej nesh, ti, une, DJ ALdo, Cyclotomic*
Gjithkush ka te drejten te hedhe mendimet e tij pavaresisht se ato bien ne kundershtim me njera te tjetren, dhe kjo nuk do te thote se shkrimet  e X jane me te sakta se ato te Y, pasi debati rreth *fenomenit te moralit* nuk ka per te pushuar kurre se egzistuari pasi cdo dite jeta sjell nje botkuptim te ri per individin duke e zgjeruar horizontin e tij mbi nje dukuri te caktuar, dhe ne te njeten kohe lindjen e debateve te reja te cilat do te ngjallin nje atmosfere tjeter tek individi duke e nxitur kete te fundit te kerkoje pambarimisht tek *enigma qe qendron pas se vertetes se nje fenomeni.*.

Ju uroj nje diskutim me me teper debate dhe me te reja te tjera persa i perket temes se shtruar, pasi nese debati mungon ne nje bisede eshte njesoj sikur te te mungoje humori ne nje barsalete.

O burra, o burrat e dheut, mos iu merzisni njeri-tjetrit se nuk kemi per te ndare pasurite dhe as do te thahemi mbi dheh!!!

Cyclotomic
Ti mos bej gafe te dalesh nga tema se te hongri............e mira te thashe :ngerdheshje: 

!!You are all, the best!!
...keep it up fellas!!...
<<<Sinqerisht Exodus>>>

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Vetë jeta ,është debat.
A tërhiqet njeri prej saj??

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga PrideNPrejudice_ 
> *Pyetje me vend vecse shume controversale pasi mendimet tona personale mund te ndezin shkendija debati tek ato qe e shikojne jeten ndryshe nga ne.
> 
> Ka ndryshuar morali tek ne shqiptaret? Fatkeqesisht po.*


pride and prejudice, edhe jane (autorja e librit) nuk di ishte dakort me kete me siper.....pse fatkeqeshisht? varet nga c'pikpamje dhe c'kritere perdor...moraliteti dhe perceptimet e tij jane, mbi te gjitha, relative, personale e po ashtu dhe kriteret qe njerez te ndryshme perdorin per situata te ndryshme...

eshte kaq e gjere kjo teme sa njeri i trompes e tjetri daulles...shqipatri i sotem? kush ti dhe une qe jemi ne amerike? apo ata te shqiperise? ne lidhje me cfare? Fene ? shkencen?

\behu pak me konkret...
shnet, nga i moralshmi sipas normave te veta  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Pershendetje Exodus dhe pjestaret e ksaj teme. Urime per hapjen e nje teme shume te pershtatshme ne shoqerin tone sot. Ok, po hy ne teme:




> Në rast se do merrnim komunitetin shqiptar,dallohet qartë ndryshimi moral,sidomos këto 10-15 vitet e fundit fatkeqsisht  kemi një dekreshento


Jam dakort me kte qe ka postuar DJ ALDO. Eshte e natyrshme qe do te kishte ndryshime te medhaja mbasi kishim qen te izoluar gjithe ato vite. 




> nje stuhi vdekjeprurese fillon (dhe kjo ishte demokracia) dhe topi i bores tronditet


PrideNPrejudice, qe te fajesosh Demokracine per moralin e ulet ne Shqiperi sot eshte dicka e padrejte per mendimin tim. Per mua, do te ishte me sakt te thuhej se keqinterpretimi i Demokracis (sidomos duke pare Europen ne vend te Amerikes si shembull) ka krijuar shume probleme te morali i shoqeris se sotme. Sigurisht qe Demokracia krijon me teper liri, por abuzimi i liris eshte nje nga problemet qe ligji Demokratik duhet te kontrolloj. Pra nuk mendoj se mund te fajesosh thjesht Demokracine por duhen fajesuar ata qe duhet te perfaqesojn ligjin (dhe nderkohe po e neglizhojn)




> Shkaqet? Shume! Por te gjithe shkaqet jane pasoje e nje te vetmi.BESIMI I DOBET NE ZOT, mosditja e qellimit te jetes dhe mosqenia ne gjendje te dallosh te miren nga e keqja


Ktu ndoshta ke pak te drejte. Mbase sikur te ishim me te vertete fetar dhe te ndiqnim nje rruge te drejte ashtu si pershkruhet ne libra fetar, mbase atehere do te ishim me morale me te larta. Por ne krahun tjeter, gjithashtu me kujtohen prinderit e prinderve. Po ata qe ishin analfabet? Qe nuk dinin te lexonin dhe qe ne realitet nuk praktikonin ndo nje fe? Si arriten ata nje moral te lart? Morali nuk perbehet vetem nga feja dhe vetem nga besimi. Por megjithate, as nuk mund te mohoj se besimi te nje Zot shpesh here e drejton njeriun ne nje rruge te drejte. Pra ktu jam pjeserisht dakort me ty.

Sa i perket Komunizmit, mendoj se PrideNPrejudice ka te drejte. Natyrisht qe kur Komunizmi e la popullin te varfer do shtoheshin ata njerez qe vidhnin (nje pike degjenerimi dhe qe ule moralin). Sigurisht qe u shtua genjeshtra per deri sa hyri spiunlleku etj




> Shumica e shqiptareve ngaqe kishin jetuar gjithe jeten ne nje ekstrem (skamja, varferia dhe cdo urrejtje per jeten qe vjen me te), perendimi i ofroi nje luks qe eshte i rreme po te josh shume dhe kaluan ne ekstremin tjeter. Shume provuan qe te asimiloheshin ne kulturen e atyre popujve perendimore ku emigruan, duke humbur keshtu dhe traditat dhe virtytet e vyera shqiptare. E sdua ti permend me tani se per cfare virtytesh e kam fjalen por thjesht brezi I sotshem nuk mendon ne te njejtat terma qe mendonin prinderit apo gjysherit tane. Shume gjera su bejne pershtypje dhe i konsiderojne si modernizim po per mua kjo eshte skllaveri e shpirtit.


PrideNPrejudice, ktu jam plotesisht dakort.




> Në rast se në komunizëm vidhej ,edhe sot vidhet,në se genjehej edhe sot gënjehet,në se mori komshia 10 dhe ti 9,edhe sot ndodh e njëjta gjë.


DJ ALDO, natyrisht qe ne sot do ti ndiejm pasojat e Komunizmit. Edhe vet ke permendur te postimi i pare se duhet studiuar historia ne vend qe te japesh nje shpjegim sa me te arsyeshem. Sigurisht qe genjeshtra ka ekzistuar dhe do te ekzistoj, dhe eshte e natyrishme qe hajdutlleku ka ekzistuar dhe dot te ekzistoj, etj por ama, ne nje kohe kur i tere populli eshte i varfer (ashtu sic ka qen nen Komunizmin), si mendon se do te arrinte te ushqente njeriu femin kur kishte konkurence per buke e per djathe? Apo kur femija shikonte baban qe punonte ashper dhe prap si dilte paraja per te blere dicka te nevojshme ne vend qe te rronin, si mendon se do te vepronte femija vec se te vidhte? (natyrisht qe ka perjashtime, por keshtu fillojn ca te kqija) Pra, sbesoj se mund te mohosh se komunizmi na krijoj shume deme dhe njekohesisht na la mbrapa shume pasoja. Mos mendo se ajo qe po udheheq sot eshte nje Demokraci ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales kur ata qe jane duke udhehequr sot nuk jane as nacionalista, as njerez me morale, etj por jane thjesht mbeturinat e Komunizmit.




> Ajo që e spjegon më së miri këtë,mendoj unë,është edukata e marrë nga familja dhe sidomos nga shoqëria(shokët e shoqet).


Ktu ke te drejte. Por ne vend qe te besh nje gjykim sa me te sakt duhet ta pyesesh veten, po kjo shoqeri (shoket e shoqet) perse eshte prishur? Po kjo familje perse nuk mendon si ka menduar me pare? Vet kto pyetje kane shume e shume pergjigje te ndryshime dhe njekohesisht te drejtojn ne pyetje te tjera. Mbase familja apo edukimi familjar nuk eshte si ka qen sepse nen depresionin qe ka kaluar tere Shqiperia (depresioni ne shumicen e rasteve ne Shqiperi eshte rezultat i keq-qeverisjes, per mendimin tim) prinderit kan humbur Shpres, kan humbur shpres dhe kan hequr dore. Humbja e shpreses dhe doreheqja si mendon se do te ket efekt te nje femi? Dhe si rezultat te nje shoqeri? Do te rezultoj ne ate dekreshento.




> Morali vjen nga feja


Cyclotomic, them se do ishte me sakt sikur te thoje se nje nga faktoret qe merre pjes ne ndertimin e morali te fort eshte feja, por ama, nuk eshte gjithcka. Psh, mund te ekzistojn ateista me morale me te larta se sa fetar. Nuk po enkuraioj ateizmin sepse per vete besoj ne Zot por edhe nuk duhet bazuar morali vetem te feja.




> Dikush tha qe Enveri na la mbrapa... ne mentalitet mbase po, por ama ne mendim jo.


Per mendimin tim, merita nuk eshte e Enverit por eshte e Shqiptarit si njeri. Njeriu gjithmon avancon. Do-sdo, shoqeria ecen perpara (nga nje here me shpejt, nga nje here me ngadal por ama prap perpara). A nuk mendon se sikur mos te na kishte mbyllur Komunizmi qe ne si popull do te kishim ecur shume here perpara jo vetem ne mentalitet por edhe ne mendime? Une them se po.




> Dikush mund te thote qe ne amerike ne terezi e kane por nuk jane moral fare.


E di cfare? Nuk ekziston nje vend perfekt. Une mund te them nje gje ne lidhje me Ameriken dhe Shqiperine. Amerika eshte ne nje faze ku po mundohet te korigjoj disa probleme ne shoqeri ndersa Shqiperia eshte ne nje faze ku jo vetem qe nuk po marrin njerezit e duhur masat e duhura per te korrigjuar problemet, por ku as nuk dihen te tera problemet mbasi asnjeri nuk kerkon te quhet fajtor dhe nuk kerkon falje per gje por thjesht drejton gishtin te dikush tjeter (ndermjet shume gjera te tjera qe jane duke ndodhur)




> por ama mos harrojm qe amerika esht nje konglomerat njerezish secili per qefin e vet dhe nje vend ku shumica nuk esht as fetar.


Je duke u kufizuar te Amerika ktu, nuk jam plotesisht dakort me ato qe ke postuar por nuk po komentoj ktu. (Them se duhet te hapet teme tjeter ne qoftese do te diskutonim Ameriken).

Ne lidhje me zgjidhjen, jam dakort me PrideNPrejudice kur thote: sa per zgjidhjen e ketij problemi, sigurisht qe ka zgjidhje se nuk ka problem pa zgjidhje. Njeriu nuk duhet te jete kurre pezimist.

PS: PrideNPrejudice, debati eshte zhvillim. 

Per te tere anetaret qe kane komentuar te kjo teme, ju admiroj. Eshte nje teme shume e rendesishme ku do kisha deshire te lexoja me teper mendime nga me teper anetar sepse se cili nga ne duhet te jete i interesuar per te permiresuar te ardhmen ne Shqiperi nese jemi te tere te interesuar per tu kthyer perseri.

Me respekt, Veshtrusja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EXODUS

Ja dhe nje pjesmarrese me teper!!!!

Veshtruese!
Se pari, te falenderoj per pjesmarjen tek tema!

Se dyti te (double) falenderoj per nismen e marre, pasi je munduar te percjellesh gjykimin tend mbi zhvillimin e temes nen  *prizmin tend neutral*   duke respektuar mendimet e secilit anetar dhe ne te njejten kohe duke i bere nje pasqyre te pergjithshme  debatit ne fjale, i cili sipas rrjedhimeve ishte pothuajse duke u shnderruar ne nje "vullkan" qe pritet nga momenti ne moment te shperthje ne sulme personale ndaj njeri-tjetrit(varur kjo nga dendesia e gazit te grumbulluar, qe ne rastin tone konkret eshte debati--llogjikus--pervelues--provokues :ngerdheshje: )

Atehere, po i rikthehem edhe njehere temes per ta pasuruar ate me fakte te reja por jo per te nxitur dyluftim :ngerdheshje: 

Mendoj se padyshim shumices tuaj i kujtohet periudha kur ne shqiptareve na duhej te perballeshim me rrezimin e komunizmit
dhe me ndertimin e nje sistemi te ri qe  u quajt "demokraci" por ne vetvete nuk ishte vecse nje fjale e re per ne shqiptaret dhe si rrjedhim nje sistem i panjohur ( pasi ishim te mbyllur nga zhvillimet politike te botes se re, apo jo?!!) i cili jo vetem po shfrytezohej ne menyre te sukseshme nga shtresa e re e politikaneve te rinj, te cilet nuk ishin vecse intelektuale te ushqyer qe ne "gjirin e nenes" me parimet e famshme (thjesht imponuese :sarkastik:  ) komuniste, por edhe po abuzohej prej tyre me "metoda demokrate poorr ne favor te tyre" dhe jo mases(apo jo?!).

M'u duk e arsyeshme te shprehesha si me siper, pasi mendoj se atje eshte piknisja e nje etape krejt te re per popullin tone, dhe evoluimin e ngjarjeve te reja te "prodhuara" nga sistemi i ri i sapokrijuar, i cili do te ndikonte "rrenjesisht" menyren e te menduarit per te ardhmen( pasi objektivat qe i vendosem vetvetes die behen realitet ne nje te ardhme te afert, e cila eshte e sotmja) e individit dhe si rrjedhim shnderrimi i personalitetit te tij, ku do te vecoja "moralin".

Individi shqiptar i asaj kohe i ndodhur perballe nje situate te re dhe mjaft "naiv" d.m.th i papergatitur, per fenomenin e ri te krijuar, vendosi te ndermarre vendime te cilat do te kishin pasoja per "personalitetin e tij te mirefillte"
Nje shembull eshte, emigrimi ne Greqi dhe per arsye materiale apo rrethanore individi vendosi te nderroje fene, apo edhe emrin, gje e cila e demton besimin ne vetvete te individit dukle e nxitur kete te fundit mendoje se "morali nuk eshte asgje perpara parase"(apo jo?!).

E cfare ti thush kesaj?!
Demokraci apo Demoralizim ne mase te individit??!!

E pra emigrimi i detyruar[per nje jetese me te mire, (po flas ne vitet e para te emigrimit te shqiptareve)] e shtyn individin te kryeje veprime te papeshuara nga logjika e shendoshe por te nxitura verberisht nga "perparimi i perkohshem personal".


Mendimet e tjera jane te mirepritura!! 

<<<Exodus>>>

----------


## Hyllien

Te pershendes veshtruese. 

Un nuk thashe vetem nga feja... postimi im esht shume me i gjate se kaq. Dhe dihet ajo qe feja esht faktor. Perrgjigje ime qe nje reply me theksim tek feja sepse parafolesit thane qe gjithcka eshte shkence. Nesje puna e moralit esht e gjate. Ja dhe dicka tjeter. Tek libri Totem dhe Taboo apo Civilization and Discontent, Freud thote qe civilizimi erdhi kur njeriu vrau babane dhe ndjen fajin(guilt). Pika ketu nuk esht qe shqiptari nuk esht i civilizuar, mos me keqkuptoni. Pjesa e pare e argumentit eshte nje kendveshtrim tjeter tek morali dhe asgje me teper.
 Pika ime esht tek pjesa e dyte e ketij argumenti. Shqiptari nuk ndjen faj nuk ndjen frike. Esht e vertete nje gje e tille , e degjojm dite per dite. Ne 97 kane ndodhur cudira ne shqiperi deri dhe njerez kane arritur te djegin. Dmth esht nje shoqeri qe ska frike vrasje krime etj etj. Me kujtohet dhe nje shprehje tjeter e Nietzsche dhe e makiavelit, njerezit bejne gjene e mire vetem nga frika. Tani pa kalu ne ekstreme (diktature) duhet nje ligj i forte jane ligjet ne shoqeri qe duhet te bejn punen e tyre dhe te aplikohen. E ardhmja pervec nje Rilindjeje sic thashe me pare dhe shume te tjere e theksuan eshte dhe nje legjislature e forte nje sistem juridik per te qene , nje qeveri qe punon e jo te merret me dallavere. 
Sigurisht nuk ka shtet perfekt, por ama mos vidhet me govate po te vidhet me luge spo thote gje njeri. Ketu ne kete ceshtjen e dyte(morali i shqiptarit) po mundohemi me qene sa me realist. 

Amerika po korigjon problemet?
cilat probleme? legalizimi pa kufi i abortit? 
shitja e fetusit? mbase kalamajve ne te ardhmen?
ne shtetin e oregonit pranohen te 4 format e njohuara te euthanasise. 
Pornografia pa mase qe ekziston ketu(ose me mire industria) ?
Nje psikologji teper e drejtuar drejt individid dhe jo familjes?
Legalizimi i droges?? (kemi ene mayor te NY qe esht dhe ish perdorus)
Ai aktori qe u be ne kaliforni mayor? apo ajo aktorja pornografike qe morri vendin e 8 diku andeja ne election te kalifornise. Car do i mesoj ajo femijeve? 
Mayor i Connecticut? ex gang member. 
Prifti homosekual keto kohet e fundit?
Senatori tomas harkin qe eshte pro klonimit dhe cdo loj alterimi gjenetik tek njeriu dhe i tha klintonit atehere qe ti je si ai i Papa atehere qe desh e dogji galieon? 

nesje nuk jam duke e zgjat sepse lista esht e gjate... dhe keto jane raste recente fare. 
Skam gje kundra teje ekzistuse  :buzeqeshje:  madje me ndihmon ne argumentin qe bera me pare. 

Ne amerike ketu njerezit nuk kan moral dhe bejn gjithcka mire out of FEAR. FEAR NGA SHTETI QE TE BO ME FLOKE  :buzeqeshje:  Pse e ka ate death penalty ky per ate pune e ka. 

Pra vetem se amerika esht model i shoqerise moderne dmth qe jane moral?... pra ata sillen mire ne situata te caktuara kane nje reputacion te krijuar dhe si rrjedhoje jane moral? jo nuk mendoj keshtu , mendoj se jane hipokrite. 

Me mire me qen shqiptar qe sja ke friken njeriut le te qujn te tjeret edhe shpellare po te duan,   se sa te jesh nje hipokrit. 


keta me kujtojn dhe nje shprehje tjeter mua(qe ta leme shpellen te pakten )... "better to be a human dissatisfied than a pig satisfied"  

- Gje kundra me ameriken nuk kam ne pergjithesi pasi esht i vetmi shtet qe i trajton njerezit me te drejta(SIDOMOS NE EMIGRANTET, shume me mire se cdo shtet tjeter), mirepo car po nodh ketu esht keq interpretimi i fjales liri. Esht gjithashtu nje shtet qe nuk ka fe, shumica ne amerik jane ateist. Pra prap dalim qe feja eshte e rendeishme.


Larsus edhe po u bone konkret me dale nga tema pastaj eshte shume e thjeshte. Jemi ne ata qe konkretizojm dhe vete autori hidhet here pas here me mendimet e veta. Un kam postuar ca tema ku mbase kam qene teper specifik dhe nja 2 kane ngel pa shume pergjigje dhe te varfera. Nesje 

Exodus dola nga tema a jo ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EXODUS

Cyclotomic!
Te them te drejten dhe vetem te verteten, kesaj here dole nga tema me gjithe kominoshe............ :ngerdheshje:  (Ma bej hallall o mjeshter se shaka bej te shkreten)

Me duket, jo shume e dobishme per temen, perciellja e informacioneve persa i takon amerikes e cila ka nje histori, kulture, apo zhvillim shume, shume (but) shume te ndryshem nga e jona. Keshtu, qe mos na fut ne rruge pa krye.
P.S=>Te lutem, kam respekt dhe mos me keqkupto per komentet e mesiperme. :buzeqeshje: 

Nese ne do te bazoheshim per t'i pergjigjur temes duke ia lene vendin krahasime me U.S do te ishte shume e veshtire, ndoshta e pamundur te perqendroheshim tek thelbi i vertete i temes i cili ka te beje me faktin * se ne cfare shkalle ndodhet morali i shqiptareve SOT?!*

Me shkalle kam parasysh, matjen e koeficientit te moralit, duke u nisur nga ngjarje, te cilat, me te vertete kane shenuar luhatje tek "morali i shqipve".

Po ashtu ne nuk mund ta pergjithesojme nje ceshtje ne rastin tone "shqiptaret ne teresi", duke u nisur nga fakti se ne 97-en shqiptari ka djegur shqiptarin.
Edhe pse me pelqen te dyshoj pasi me duket si teper extreme, por edhe mund te jete e vertete, kjo nuk mund te merret per baze ne shqyrtimin e nje fenomeni sic eshte "morali", pasi ngjarje si ajo qe na ke sjelle ti, kane ndodhur edhe ne vende te tjera te botes. Gjithashtu, nje veprim te tille, aq makaber, do te thoja se do e bente vetem nje njeri me te meta mendore.

Jo shume kohe me pare ish bere nje publikim ne faqe te pare te disa gazetave me reputacion gjigant ne bote, ne shkrimet e te cilave, "i kendohej me neveri" faktit se disa shqiptare ne shqiperi, shesin femijet e tyre per $2.000--$5.000 tek te huajt.

Mjaft shqiptare anembane globit te indinjuar dhe te revoltuar nga nje akt i tille, moren nismen per t'i treguar komunitetit nderkombetar se komentet e publikuara ne dem te shqiptarve, nuk ishin vecse propagande ironike, e asgje me teper, qe kishte per qellim te njolloste imazhin e vertete *"te shqiptareve te vertete".*

E pra, ndermarrja e nje nisme te tille tregon mjaft qarte 
*nivelin e larte te moralit patriotik te individit*. , i cili pavaresisht se eshte i varur nga nga mendimi se i duhet te emigroje atje ku ai perbuzet, *ai perseri qendron me koken lart, duke i treguar botes se kush eshte "shqiptari i vertete".*. Ec aty, shqipo.....ja hudhe fare :ngerdheshje: 


A nuk ishte shembulli i mesiperm nje tregues morali??!!

Keep it up fellas
Sinqerisht !!Exodus!!

----------

